# Lecteur audio compatible avec les dossiers



## LS Zaitsev (18 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'acquérir un iPhone 11 Pro Max et iOS n'est plus tout à fait celui que j'ai connu il y a 5-6 ans...
J'écoute beaucoup de musique en voiture, en déplacement, etc.
Je recherche un lecteur audio *simple et compatible avec la navigation par dossiers*.

Le lecteur intégré (Musique) ou les autres lecteurs que j'ai essayés *imposent *des fichiers parfaitement tagués, car ils organisent la navigation ainsi.
Moi, je veux simplement parcourir ma propre arborescence. Je n'ai ni le temps ni l'envie de taguer à la main des dizaines de giga, dont un certain nombre de compilations (le label Putumayo, pour ceux qui connaissent) qui mettent un désordre monstrueux dans tout lecteur audio basé sur les tags. J'ai également des émissions de radio, etc.

J'utilisais VLC sous Android, mais la version iOS est bridée et ne dispose pas des mêmes fonctions (au passage, j'ai remarqué ça pour d'autres applications), notamment celle-ci.

Pour l'instant j'utilise GoodReader et/ou Documents, qui sont des explorateurs de fichier, mais ils ne sont vraiment pas conçus pour l'audio. Au mieux, ce sont des lecteurs d'appoint. Ils m'obligent à ne lire qu'un album à la fois, alors que j'apprécie de lancer la lecture en aléatoire de tout un artiste.

Avez-vous des idées ?
Merci


----------



## soiziclecros (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour
Pour les mêmes raisons j'utilise Flacbox, un peu difficile au début mais on s'habitue.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (24 Mars 2021)

soiziclecros a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pour les mêmes raisons j'utilise Flacbox, un peu difficile au début mais on s'habitue.


J’ai essayé Flacbox et il ne permet pas de lire plus d’un dossier et/ou les sous-dossiers. Il faut donc écouter un seul album à la fois. Je ne vois pas la plus-value par rapport à un gestionnaire de fichiers comme GoodReader ou Documents, qui offrent déjà cela. Flacbox contient aussi des publicités, qu’on doit pouvoir supprimer en payant, je suppose.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,  
Je suis à la recherche d’un lecteur audio sous iOS, pour mon iPhone 11 Pro Max. 
Ma condition : que ce lecteur permette la navigation par dossiers (arborescence) pour accéder aux fichiers. C’est incontournable pour moi. 
Pourquoi ? Parce que mes fichiers ne sont pas correctement tagués et qu’au vu de la quantité (et du type), il est impossible d’y remédier. VLC le fait sous Android, mais pas sous iOS.

Pour le moment, je dois utiliser un explorateur de fichiers générique, comme _Fichiers_, _Documents_ ou GoodReader, mais l'ergonomie n’est pas idéale et ils ne sont pas conçus précisément pour l’audio.  
L’AppStore regorge de lecteurs audio, mais tous se fondent sur l’indexation des morceaux à l’aide du tag. 
Des suggestions ?  
Merci.


----------

